# Worlds Largest Dog.



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

_A Friend Just E-mailed Me This._

*Hercules*: The World's Biggest Dog Ever According to Guinness World
Records. Hercules was recently awarded the honorable distinction of 
World's Biggest Dog by Guinness World Records. Hercules is an English 
Mastiff who has a *38-inch neck *and weighs *282 pounds*. 
With "paws the size of softballs" (reports the Boston Herald), the
three-year-old monster is far larger and heavier than his breed's 
standard 200lb. limit. Hercules' owner Mr. Flynn says that Hercules
weight is natural and not induced by a bizarre diet: 
"I fed him normal food and he just "grew". and grew. 
and grew. and grew.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

It's Photoshopped.


----------



## cbow (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/hercules.asp


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the dog at the top of the photo is a neo mastiff and the dog in the link is not the hercules from the guiness book of world records,but there are photos of him on the net,hes huge but i cant find them,i personaly have a photo of me and the worlds tallest dog"gibson"hes big but not really that impresive....


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh, Cuz I was like whoa thats a huge dog. LOL.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

me too I thought it was real too!! lol:angel:


----------



## turbolaser15 (Apr 18, 2007)

omg!!! lol i wanted him


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

heres one photo,a real one i found of hercules i believe....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

sorry,the dogs name is zorba not hercules who is the worlds largest,that is a photo of zorba.....


----------



## OUTLAW (Nov 3, 2006)

:rofl: That pic cant be real! Me and my wife laughed our asses off. The pic itself doesnt even make sense. Is the guy in the pic going to ride the dog? :snap:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

another photo of zorba...


----------

